# BIG BUD harvesting help needed (with pics)



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hi everyone,*
*I have been flowering some of these plants since the 2nd week of August and most of my buds are not ready yet. Some of them have 70 to 80% reddish hairs either on the top of the buds and not below OR one side is ready while the other side has just started to ripen.*

*My question is:*

*Am I supposed to wait until the entire bud turns 80% ready or just the tops of the bud 'cause most of these buds are really thick and heavy with layers and layers of buddy stuff?*

*I hope someone out there understands what I am saying because I am really unsure as to when to pick these BUT I do understand the tutorial.*

*I'll add some pictures so you know what I am talking about. These were taken about 4 days ago or so.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Oh come on. Nobody????? You've gotta be kidding me????*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

Surely someone knows!!!


----------



## JBird816 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dont Harvest yet give it a another weeek and then harvest btw they look nice


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, whats going on? I guess not to many ppl are up at this time.
They look really good, from what I have read you might need 1-2 weeks. Do you know the stran. and how long have you had these in flower?
Can you get a closer pic so we can see the trics. 
They look so so SEXY.
GLG.
Logan-


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Awee thanks guys. Unfortunately this new camera sucks and doesn't take great close ups but I will try and take some closer pictures. Unfortunately I do not know the strain of any of these plants and have never had the opportunity of growing a strain that I knew BUT I ordered some seeds yesterday. All my plants are unknowns!!!*
*They seem to be taking a lot longer than most other people's but I do live is a zone 5a in Canada.*

*I guess it is still very early,...I forgot about the time.*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 11, 2007)

I have read some threads stating that it took over 3 months for his/her plants to get out of flower. I don't rem. if they where out door grown, mabe they were blowing smoke. 90 days. shit I don't even want to wait 55 days. 
must be nice to wake up looking at that everyday
GLG


----------



## Early (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are so impatient and worried about when to harvest outdoors and need someone to tell you what to do then wait till after the FIRST FROST to harvest.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*I'm not at all impatient. If I was impatient I would just be picking the buds now and forget about waiting. I've grown for 15 years now but haven't picked them in the prime and I just want some opinions.*
*I'm not worried either, I just want the best bud to smoke just like everyone else.*


Early said:


> If you are so impatient and worried about when to harvest outdoors and need someone to tell you what to do then wait till after the FIRST FROST to harvest.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*My main question is:*
*Do I wait until I see red hairs throughout the 'entire' bud or just the tops of them?*


----------



## morp (Oct 11, 2007)

you can always chop the tops off, allowing the bottom buds more light, and more time to finish. however, id wait another week or so. you got a magnifying glass?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

I go by trichomes Lacy, I use a cheap microscope that you can get at Radio Shack for 10.00 US. What I do is wait until about 75% of the trichomes are cloudy/and or turning amber. Different people like different feelings so harvesting sooner or later is sometimes up to personal preference. Let them go another week if you can and then see where you are at. Good luck

Nice plants by the way...yay!!!


----------



## Early (Oct 11, 2007)

Question #1 If you have growing for 15 years why (for the love of all things holy) are you growing big bud? 20 year old seeds? Question #2 If you have been growing for 15 years, why are you asking us about reddish hairs? Are you growing outside or inside? I'm just curious. Anyway big ups to you for growing your own. Cute dog too.


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 11, 2007)

i have the same issue.. my bottom buds are much more mature then my tops, now that i do some reading it may be because were hanging our lights too close, but i'd like to know more about what i should do as well..


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Good questions. I didn't mean by big bud the strain inself. I have never yet grown a known strain. These are all unknown seeds. What I meant is that these buds themselves are really big so they seem to be taking a long time.*

*I have been growing off and on for 15 years but most of my grow has been indoor grow and they seem to flower much earlier and since I had consistent lighting all around the plants, they also seemed to ripen evenly.*

*The plants that I grew outdoors all the other years were grown on other people's land (farmland etc) so I had to harvest them when I could. (Only about 4 years of out-door experience and it's different). This is the first out-door grow that I have had grown where I have been about to stress the plants, water them, feed them etc...and now hopefully harvest them right.*

*My friend told me years ago to harvest when the inner leaves get all sticky and you start seeing redish hairs, so I have always harvested my plants prematurely. Yes you would think I would know better but I didn't. Yeah I know! I have just recently learned all this new info from this site, from people like yourself. So thanks for the interest and your comments.*

*I have a beautiful shepherd too. *



Early said:


> Question #1 If you have growing for 15 years why (for the love of all things holy) are you growing big bud? 20 year old seeds? Question #2 If you have been growing for 15 years, why are you asking us about reddish hairs? Are you growing outside or inside? I'm just curious. Anyway big ups to you for growing your own. Cute dog too.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 11, 2007)

Depends on what kind of high your looking for , are you looking for that energetic , giggly high ? Or are you looking for the ( I will only move for food) high? If you want THC and not so much CBD (the stoned feeling) then you wanna harvest now, if you like that (I dont want to move) feeling than harvest in 2-3 weeks, or untill almost all the hairs are redish top and bottom.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

That's interesting. Then perhaps I have been harvesting at the right time because I don't like that "I can't move" kind of high.
I like to do things when I am high and still want to be somewhat energetic. I'm a real giggler too.

Perhaps I will harvest some now and harvest some more later.

Oh the tough decisions  of growing one's weed. j/k

Waaa hoooooo....I love it!!!!

BTW what is CBD?


dangchowser said:


> Depends on what kind of high your looking for , are you looking for that energetic , giggly high ? Or are you looking for the ( I will only move for food) high? If you want THC and not so much CBD (the stoned feeling) then you wanna harvest now, if you like that (I dont want to move) feeling than harvest in 2-3 weeks, or untill almost all the hairs are redish top and bottom.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

That's what i started doing BUT then I don't have a nice big bud any more plus then it is harder to dry cause it doesn't have the length. 

I will wait another week or so, harvest some, then pick up a microscope and harvest the rest so i can have some 'couch potato type pot.' 

I'm even rotating them for even sunlight.


morp said:


> you can always chop the tops off, allowing the bottom buds more light, and more time to finish. however, id wait another week or so. you got a magnifying glass?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Yes I need to get one of those at radio shack but I keep forgetting.*
*I'd really like to see what that looks like up close and personal. *

*Nice plants? Coming from you, I'll take that as a real compliment. *[quote=Gygax1974;303250]I go by trichomes Lacy, I use a cheap microscope that you can get at Radio Shack for 10.00 US. What I do is wait until about 75% of the trichomes are cloudy/and or turning amber. Different people like different feelings so harvesting sooner or later is sometimes up to personal preference. Let them go another week if you can and then see where you are at. Good luck

Nice plants by the way...yay!!![/quote]


----------



## cali-high (Oct 11, 2007)

i like the energetic high to so i would harvest now


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

hey Lacy, 

I'm sorry but are you growing more than one plant? If so take one down now and let the rest go and see which you like better. I like the energetic high but I'm also an imsomniac so I like the couchlock high too. Experiment if you have more than one plant, take notes so you know exactly what you want next time around.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 11, 2007)

*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 
Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.
- Harvest ur plants in a week and ull get a good mix of both , harvest now and you will be up around when ur stoned , wait 2-3 weeks and ull only get up for food.


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey,
I want more pics, more pics.
If I can't smoke it, atlast I can dream about it
keep us updated.
GLG


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 11, 2007)

cut em now ...trust


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 11, 2007)

Id Give A Week Or Two. Im Also Growing Thet Var. And They Dont Look Quite As Good As They Can Be, They Look Ok To Cut , But Id Wait A Week Or Two, It Will Be Better Waiting Promise. Good Things And All That...
Craige.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hey gygax,*
*Yes I am growing 5 plants. They have been growing since the beginning of May. I had 7 but one was male and the cat knocked one off the deck.*

*That's a good idea because although I prefer the energetic high I also have insomnia since I'm bi-polar.*
*Having the combination would be perfect.*
*Yes, notes. I should have been taking notes all along but I will know for next time.*

*I ordered seeds a couple of days ago.*
*I'm learning so much here. This site and the people here are the best people ever.*

*Thanks Gygax!!!*


Gygax1974 said:


> hey Lacy,
> 
> I'm sorry but are you growing more than one plant? If so take one down now and let the rest go and see which you like better. I like the energetic high but I'm also an imsomniac so I like the couchlock high too. Experiment if you have more than one plant, take notes so you know exactly what you want next time around.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Oct 11, 2007)

You shouldnt go by the hairs its not very accurate. You should purchase a 60-100x magnifier to examine the trichromes this way you can get the perfect high your after. Theres a few threads on this in harvesting and curing.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Wait 2 to 3 weeks and all I will get up for will be food??? *
*LMAO!!!! That is really funny. Now half my tea i sall over the keyboard. *

*Now this is the info I am looking for. This sounds almost nerdish but I sure appreciate it. A pot nerd? Isn't this an oxymoron? *

*Since I have 5 of them I will havest some tomorrow. Wait a week, harvest some more and leave some for those nights when i can't sleep or just want to watch a good movie.*
*Normally I don't like that body stone but once in a while it's good.*

*Perfect info!!! Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!*
*Moucho gratitias???*



dangchowser said:


> *CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high.
> Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.
> - Harvest ur plants in a week and ull get a good mix of both , harvest now and you will be up around when ur stoned , wait 2-3 weeks and ull only get up for food.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Here are a few more pictures of the buds. *
*There are 5 plants in total.*


LoganSmith said:


> Hey,
> I want more pics, more pics.
> If I can't smoke it, atlast I can dream about it
> keep us updated.
> GLG


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*What do you think of this idea?*

*I am going to take all of your suggestions and cut down stems at a time and log the date and what plant it was from. That way I can leave some buds on the same plants and harvest later since I have 5 of them and they are all big.*

*I started harvesting the smaller branches or stems october 6th and each day I trim and store the bud with the date on etc.*

*Good idea? Yes? No?*

*I have a LOT MORE bud than I expected. *

*opps...I added a double pic*


----------



## Early (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Lacy I'm sorry for being such a dick. I can see that you truly have a heart of gold. If you let it grow longer than you thought you would you will get a couch-lock high. Thats what I meant by letting it go to the first frost. Most people think that the best pot is the one that keeps you from even wanting to move when you're stoned. Not necessarily. I have problems with insomnia sometimes also. When I can't sleep I make something with cannabutter, usually cookies or rice krispie treats. You should try edibles sometimes. You will sleep like a baby! Peace. Early


----------



## natmoon (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think they are ready,but i like to be seriously stoned.
Really you cant go wrong if your harvesting just some tops now and leaving the lower halves,so you'll have two kinds of stuff but be careful as some early harvested stuff will just give you a headache and a mild buzz if your to early and bear in mind that bigbud is very weak anyway at only about 5% thc compared to others at like 20%+ thc.
If it was mine i would leave it till 3 quarters of the whole plants hairs are dark brown


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 13, 2007)

I want cookies


----------



## smarty (Oct 13, 2007)

natmoon said:


> I don't think they are ready,but i like to be seriously stoned.
> Really you cant go wrong if your harvesting just some tops now and leaving the lower halves,so you'll have two kinds of stuff but be careful as some early harvested stuff will just give you a headache and a mild buzz if your to early and bear in mind that bigbud is very weak anyway at only about 5% thc compared to others at like 20%+ thc.
> If it was mine i would leave it till 3 quarters of the whole plants hairs are dark brown


i dont think lacey has 'Big Bud' she said her buds were big lol. that sounds all wrong but you know what i mean


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry lacy i totally missed this thread. 


do the buds "look" different then they did last week? are the small leaves on the tops of the buds hooking upwards? are these leaves getting "hard" and "crispy"? does the bud just "look" different? they change. they just look done. they look autumny so to speak. you will be able to tell. my trichs come in cloudy outdoors. the plants are so big you can go to one spot and find brown hairs and amber crystals then go around to the other side and everything is white and clear. if you don't know if it's ready then it probably isn't.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Here are a few more pictures of the buds. *
> *There are 5 plants in total.*



these plants have several weeks yet.


----------



## smarty (Oct 13, 2007)

ive found that too......some sides of some plants look good to go but then you find an area that looks like its got couple more weeks............there is so much more to all this than i ever imagined.
its been great learning all the tips of the trade etc. soo glad i found this place


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out fdd's thread about harvesting. While it is true that you cannot go by looks without a microscope, you can still certainly tell when a strain is not "ready" and from the looks those are not ready. 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html

Also, even with the same strain you get phenotypes where one plant might be more ready than the other so you cannot just have one ready and assume they all are, right?

Those plants look great to me and have tons of potential. If it were me I'd make sure I was feeding them right and give them more time, unless you have something pressing you. You already have a "harvest" so stop cutting them. 

A couple questions:

I thought plants finish from the bottom up so that if harvesting in stages you would start with the bottom branches working your way up to the cola?

fdd, what does it mean when you have spots that are only clear to cloudy and other spots that have lots of amber- do you cut the amber and leave the other branches or just harvest it all at once? I would think as long as part of the plant is showing amber trichs that the rest of it has to be pretty far along too.. Of course I'm reaching a little because I may need to harvest a little early.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2007)

i trim my branches as they ripen. i never really "chop down" whole plants. i will take the branch that's ripe and leave the rest to finish.

some plants ripen from the bottom up, some from the top down.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> some plants ripen from the bottom up, some from the top down.


little SOBs!!!!!


----------



## smarty (Oct 13, 2007)

tricky fookers arent they?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 13, 2007)

updated pictures...


----------



## smarty (Oct 13, 2007)

am looking but i must be blind lol 

oh, i thought you had some pics lol


----------



## madcow (Oct 13, 2007)

i wait till they all tun,its what an old grower told me


----------



## HappyHemp (Oct 14, 2007)

HEY Im in the same boat as Lacy. I live in the NE area... and my plants look almost exactly like hers do right now. They obviously have the sticky glistening going on but I am concerned about the cold nights 40's.... Will a frost distroy or hampen the harvest or curing?


----------



## silk (Oct 14, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Oh come on. Nobody????? You've gotta be kidding me????*


I'm just surprised you've been a member here since June and haven't found the answer on your own...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

Awee thanks Early!!! No need to apologize. I accept all opinions...no problem.
No I don't like the couch lock high. I am a very active person and like to be able to think as well. I like the nice energetic high where you just get into whatever you are doing BUT more so. I can tell you know what I mean.

I've decided to cut a few stems each day since October 6th and have already tried some and it is great!!!!!!
Most of it really isn't ready yet but it's gonna be soon.
Take care Early.Peace too.



Early said:


> Hey Lacy I'm sorry for being such a dick. I can see that you truly have a heart of gold. If you let it grow longer than you thought you would you will get a couch-lock high. Thats what I meant by letting it go to the first frost. Most people think that the best pot is the one that keeps you from even wanting to move when you're stoned. Not necessarily. I have problems with insomnia sometimes also. When I can't sleep I make something with cannabutter, usually cookies or rice krispie treats. You should try edibles sometimes. You will sleep like a baby! Peace. Early


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

*I know that seemed a TAD impatient BUT I was up in the middle of the night and forget what time it was. If I had a chance to take that message back I would have.*
*Yes I have found a lot of information BUT I haven't found this info. If I knew I wouldn't be asking.*
*I am the first to admit that I have learned more here in the last 4 months than I have in 30 years.*
*Thanks for your reply anyway.*


silk said:


> I'm just surprised you've been a member here since June and haven't found the answer on your own...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sorry guys but I had my parents over for the weekend so I couldn't really take pictures of my pot plants. Well i could but....*
*It's night time right now but when the sun comes up I will show some updates.*


tckfui said:


> updated pictures...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hi Natmoon,*
*Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated.*
*I started cutting and drying some October 6th and have cut a few stems each day since.*
*These are all UNKNOWN strains. A friend gave me some seeds BUT I have already tried two of the different plants and it is a really incredible high. I have some real kick - *ss stuff so I am pleasantly surprised. This wasn't any 5% THC. LOL! I was REALLY high.*
*I had my parents over for the weekend so there was a nice aroma on the deck.(hee)*
*I will wait until almost all the hairs are dark brown on some of them BUT I have 5 large plants and I also know how long it take to manicure etc. I'm drying it and now just started curing some. I'm also labeling it and writing down notes as to what kind of high etc...*
*Thanks natmoon*


natmoon said:


> I don't think they are ready,but i like to be seriously stoned.
> Really you cant go wrong if your harvesting just some tops now and leaving the lower halves,so you'll have two kinds of stuff but be careful as some early harvested stuff will just give you a headache and a mild buzz if your to early and bear in mind that bigbud is very weak anyway at only about 5% thc compared to others at like 20%+ thc.
> If it was mine i would leave it till 3 quarters of the whole plants hairs are dark brown


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ok! I thought they needed at least a couple more weeks. They really are taking a long time but I will post some more pics this morning. Thanks for the info fdd. I think the majority of people have told me to wait so that is what I am going to do. I have picked dried and smoked some and I have some great stuff. It was better than the last stuff I bought and I thought that was great.*
*I'm totally thrilled here.*

*I have to admit that it was funny having my parents over sitting at the table with all my plants right there outside. *




fdd2blk said:


> these plants have several weeks yet.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 14, 2007)

*No I don't have the strain Big bud, I just have some very BIG buds. Not big butt! *


smarty said:


> i dont think lacey has 'Big Bud' she said her buds were big lol. that sounds all wrong but you know what i mean


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry lacy i totally missed this thread.
> 
> 
> do the buds "look" different then they did last week? are the small leaves on the tops of the buds hooking upwards? are these leaves getting "hard" and "crispy"? does the bud just "look" different? they change. they just look done. they look autumny so to speak. you will be able to tell. my trichs come in cloudy outdoors. the plants are so big you can go to one spot and find brown hairs and amber crystals then go around to the other side and everything is white and clear. if you don't know if it's ready then it probably isn't.


*Yes!!!! EXACTLY!!! You know what I am talking about. I do have a lot of plants that one side looks all ready and I walk around and the other side looks two weeks behind.  THATS what I am talking about. *
*Thanks...I trust your opinion and NO...they do not look done. *
*Awesome *


----------



## silk (Oct 15, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I know that seemed a TAD impatient BUT I was up in the middle of the night and forget what time it was. If I had a chance to take that message back I would have.*
> *Yes I have found a lot of information BUT I haven't found this info. If I knew I wouldn't be asking.*
> *I am the first to admit that I have learned more here in the last 4 months than I have in 30 years.*
> *Thanks for your reply anyway.*


We cool. I can come off gruff sometimes. The thing is, there are a few personal variables to consider when harvesting- what works for you probably doesn't work for me; I alway harvest early . If you or anyone has a decent amount of experience with the strain then a quick estimation by viewing hairs probably works out just fine. I learned here that with a magnifying scope one can look at the trichomes and gauge the THC potency from the coloration of those. I cross compare my intuitive visual look with a trichome look.
What I'm driving at is: depending on who you ask, you'll get different answers based on different ideas. So in my humble opinion you have all the answers at your finger tips, it's just a matter of you sorting them out.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Yes you are right indeed. I am honestly humbled by what I've learned here because I didn't know anything about the different types of highs when harvested at different times. I am going to go out and get a magnifying scope but I just haven't done it yet. Social anxiety disorder!!!*

*No I don't know any of the strains but I did recently order some other seeds. (Kush, white willow etc) It will be my very first experience growing a known seed so I am thrilled. *
*I am so excited about all this it almost seems unreal in a way.*

*I've picked about 3 ounces so far and it is all REALLY good but it did look ready. They were the smaller bud stems etc. Now I have a HUGE amount of really tasted weed that I GREW MYSELF.  Some of it is unbelievable sweet for only being dried for a week. I got wasted.*

*Thanks for your imput. I totally agree. I added some other pics of buds that clearly are not ready. I'm catching on I think. *


silk said:


> We cool. I can come off gruff sometimes. The thing is, there are a few personal variables to consider when harvesting- what works for you probably doesn't work for me; I alway harvest early . If you or anyone has a decent amount of experience with the strain then a quick estimation by viewing hairs probably works out just fine. I learned here that with a magnifying scope one can look at the trichomes and gauge the THC potency from the coloration of those. I cross compare my intuitive visual look with a trichome look.
> What I'm driving at is: depending on who you ask, you'll get different answers based on different ideas. So in my humble opinion you have all the answers at your finger tips, it's just a matter of you sorting them out.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*I posted some more pics in the previous message but here are some more.*
*It has rained for about 12 days straight here so the buds are wet.*

*I think the last pic #5 on right looks almost ready.*


----------



## tckfui (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics... lucky mofo  ... ...


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW looking sexy , havent posted in a while and I see you have had many new posts, you probably already mentioned this but what are you going to go ahead and do , I think i saw somewhere that you are going to harvest 2 batches so you get both affects the up and around stone and the I will only move for food stone. Great idea , im gonna have to try that with my harvest, although im growing a 95% Sativa which is primalrily and energetic high I think I could get both types of stoned out of it , but dont know, once again very sexy.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Well I have 5 big plants but I don't know what types. Someone here mentioned that I should pick some at different times and log down the effects and I thought that was an awesome idea so that is what I am doing.*

*Three of these plants got their stems split from 1 to 2 feet down the middle and one in 4 places but they still thrived. I just taped them up.*

*So far the buds I am smoking I am getting really wasted so I can't imagine what some of these buds are going to like in a couple of weeks. *

*I've been cutting about 3 or 4 stems each day, mostly the smaller ones, manicuring them and storing them in these tin containers that my husband keeps giving me. *
*We don't drink but we have tin containers from liquors like Baileys and stuff that are breathable and will allow my stems to hang upside down.*

*After about 7 days or so, 'till I can smoke it  I then put it in mason jars and two or three times a day for about half an hour I take the stems out and let them breathe and dry out some. Then I put them back in the container. *
*I have the date and what plants they are all from so it is really cool and exciting.*

*This is fun!!!!!!!!*
*Thanks again and again to all of you that have helped me. I am sooooooooooooo totally grateful. *


dangchowser said:


> WOW looking sexy , havent posted in a while and I see you have had many new posts, you probably already mentioned this but what are you going to go ahead and do , I think i saw somewhere that you are going to harvest 2 batches so you get both affects the up and around stone and the I will only move for food stone. Great idea , im gonna have to try that with my harvest, although im growing a 95% Sativa which is primalrily and energetic high I think I could get both types of stoned out of it , but dont know, once again very sexy.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Awwee!!!*


tckfui said:


> nice pics... lucky mofo  ... ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2007)

i love that feeling of "my own".


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Me toooooooo fdd. I am PROUD of my own grow especially since it is better than the best stuff I have smoked this year. I STILL can't BELIEVE that I grew it.*


fdd2blk said:


> i love that feeling of "my own".


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 15, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Awee thanks guys. Unfortunately this new camera sucks and doesn't take great close ups but I will try and take some closer pictures. Unfortunately I do not know the strain of any of these plants and have never had the opportunity of growing a strain that I knew BUT I ordered some seeds yesterday. All my plants are unknowns!!!*
> *They seem to be taking a lot longer than most other people's but I do live is a zone 5a in Canada.*
> 
> *I guess it is still very early,...I forgot about the time.*


To improve your close ups try taking your pics as close as possible while still in focus, at a time of day when the auto flash just starts to kick in (it makes the trics more brilliant) then take the pics to a program that will let you zoom in on a desired area of the photo. Then sharpen just a little after zooming in. PhotoShop or Photoshop elements will do or if you're using a Mac iPhoto will do. That's how I did these Pics.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 15, 2007)

When i first saw the name of the thread i though you were asking people to come help you harvest, i was like "where do i sign up?". BTW they are beauties. I got baby sprouts its gonna be months before mine are like that and even then i probably wont have enough to make one joint lol


----------



## jimbojones5678 (Oct 15, 2007)

If you really want to get them when they are spot on ready then invest in a jewelers loupe 20x -30x magnification and have a look at the triches.

When they are around 70% amber then they should be good for all. More white is uplifting/energetic and more amber is couchlock territory.

They look great, but they might be able to pop a bit more IMO so wait a bit longer.

Jimbo


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow Lacy you do have a green thumb. Great job, I am sure they are awesome.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the tip about how to take better pics. I used to have a Canon Powershot that I loved but I dropped it about 6 months ago and I don't like this one much.*

*Its been about 5 minutes and I still don't see your pics. I'm on dial up so everything is slower. *
*I currently just use zoombrowser. perhaps over the winter I'll take a look at photoshop because I have that also but just haven't taken the time to figure it out.*
*Thanks Chester*


CrazyChester said:


> To improve your close ups try taking your pics as close as possible while still in focus, at a time of day when the auto flash just starts to kick in (it makes the trics more brilliant) then take the pics to a program that will let you zoom in on a desired area of the photo. Then sharpen just a little after zooming in. PhotoShop or Photoshop elements will do or if you're using a Mac iPhoto will do. That's how I did these Pics.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Yeah! I want to get the magnifying scope or whatever. *
*I think they are gonna grow some more also. Pretty exciting stuff!*


jimbojones5678 said:


> If you really want to get them when they are spot on ready then invest in a jewelers loupe 20x -30x magnification and have a look at the triches.
> 
> When they are around 70% amber then they should be good for all. More white is uplifting/energetic and more amber is couchlock territory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*That would go over well for my social anxiety disorder. *
*Thats funny. tho*


Weed Guy said:


> When i first saw the name of the thread i though you were asking people to come help you harvest, i was like "where do i sign up?". BTW they are beauties. I got baby sprouts its gonna be months before mine are like that and even then i probably wont have enough to make one joint lol


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Thanks Godspeed!*


godspeedsuckah said:


> Wow Lacy you do have a green thumb. Great job, I am sure they are awesome.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 15, 2007)

*when you take away the nutrients and have decreases the pure water too a 1/4 of the original amount of nutes it was used to when full flowering the buds will be dominated by red hair while the leaves die off because the plant will yake the final nutes from the leaves switch to water on the low level and shell be ready in 1 to 2 weeks ,superb herbs by the way*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Yes thanks!!! I was switching to just water but it has rained her like ctas and dogs for the last 12 days so they are well watered. Its a really good thing that i have excellent drainage or I could be in trouble. Thanks again for the info and compliment.*


hydrotech364 said:


> *when you take away the nutrients and have decreases the pure water too a 1/4 of the original amount of nutes it was used to when full flowering the buds will be dominated by red hair while the leaves die off because the plant will yake the final nutes from the leaves switch to water on the low level and shell be ready in 1 to 2 weeks ,superb herbs by the way*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Ok I am kind of getting worried because we have not seen the likes of any sunshine in about 2 weeks. I know I don't like it but I don't know what effect this is having on my plants that are flowering. *

*For a while they were ripening really fast but now it seems they have slowed down.*
*I've picked some already and it is wicked. Some buds I know are not ready but some I really am not sure. I know it depends on the buzz you want BUT I have some REALLY BIG buds and they seem to be taking FOREVER!!!*

*Here are the pics. Any comments much appreciated. *
*Sorry...ones a repeat*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Here are some more pics.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Here are a few more. I've cut down about 4 ounces worth and am curing and drying some now and it is great!!!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2007)

they are starting to look really good. getting dense and the calyxes are starting to swell. very nice.


you are in the same boat as me though. mine were getting close and now it's rained on and off for over a week. growths has slowed down quite a bit. weatherman says sun for a week starting tomorrow. i almost killed 1 a few days ago. glad i decided to wait. 



i'd say another week at least. cooler weather will slow growth but they are still packing on weight and crystals.


----------



## keffington (Oct 19, 2007)

id crop it it looks good tome have fun with it and get f u c k e d


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Well I'm glad to know you confirm this because my hubby says they look the same to him BUT  he doesn't puff so doesn't know waht he's even looking for. *

*I also hope we get some sunshine too.  Not just for my plants....no sunshine sucks.*

*All my plants have held out fine except one is really water logged. I don't have good enough drainage. I think I'll go out right now and fix that. Thanks for reminding me.*

*Oh and fdd???? I feel real stupid asking this but when I go to myrollitup there are questions at the bottom of the page and a rating score. What is that all about??*


fdd2blk said:


> they are starting to look really good. getting dense and the calyxes are starting to swell. very nice.
> 
> 
> you are in the same boat as me though. mine were getting close and now it's rained on and off for over a week. growths has slowed down quite a bit. weatherman says sun for a week starting tomorrow. i almost killed 1 a few days ago. glad i decided to wait.
> ...


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 19, 2007)

keffington said:


> id crop it it looks good tome have fun with it and get f u c k e d


LOL, you know better than FDD, and half the other people on this site who have been growing for years?


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 19, 2007)

Lacy, Thanks for all the great pics of your grow! I have learned allot from your questions.

The one picture of the bud and your hand with the pink fingernail polish really made me laugh.

Nice fall colours you are having this year and we would gladly take all the rain here on the East Coast.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*OK  I think about it.*


keffington said:


> id crop it it looks good tome have fun with it and get f u c k e d


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thanks weed guy! *


Weed Guy said:


> LOL, you know better than FDD, and half the other people on this site who have been growing for years?


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

They're comin' along lovely Lacy, doing a great job!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*I'm really glad that my questions helped you 'cause they sure helped me too. *

*Thanks for the compliments on the pics of my grow.*
*We are having a lot of beautiful colours come out this time of year.*

*I'm not sure what to say about the fingernail comment.*
*I like pink. *


SylvanElf said:


> Lacy, Thanks for all the great pics of your grow! I have learned allot from your questions.
> 
> The one picture of the bud and your hand with the pink fingernail polish really made me laugh.
> 
> Nice fall colours you are having this year and we would gladly take all the rain here on the East Coast.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Why thank you durban guy. *
*Its this a lovely time of year. Even my house smells heavenly this season. *


durban poison said:


> They're comin' along lovely Lacy, doing a great job!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sorry durban. Its durban WOMAN!!! *


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Sorry durban. Its durban WOMAN!!! *


Aahhhh noo, it's durban poison, and I'm a male, well.....last time I looked anyway


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*LMAO!!  Ok then. Its Mr. durban poison. *
*or durban dude sounds cool! (hee)*


durban poison said:


> Aahhhh noo, it's durban poison, and I'm a male, well.....last time I looked anyway


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO!!  Ok then. Its Mr. durban poison. *
> *or durban dude sounds cool! (hee)*


Either of them is fine!......


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*So far I have picked about 8 ounces worth that is now drying and my house smells delicous.*
*I wish I could can it.*
*Anywayyyyy...today I picked a few more buds and decided to take a funny pic of it.*
*...and no I am not drying them this way..*


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW!!! They sure look good, Lacy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2007)

is it ready?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yeah! I think those buds were. I haven't even picked an 1/4th of my crop yet.*
*I think I love picking them just for that freshly picked marijuana smell.*
*I LOVE IT!!!!! I have buds in the bedroom, buds in the living room, dining room, office, etc.. and my house smells heavenly. *


fdd2blk said:


> is it ready?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks Durban. They smells even nicer than they look.*


durban poison said:


> WOW!!! They sure look good, Lacy!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks Durban. They smells even nicer than they look.*


STOP!! Don't tease!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*In looking at that picture they do "look" whiter than they really are. The picture was too dark so I brightened it up and now it looks really white but the buds really are amber and the rest cloudy.*
*I didn't get the cloudy thing until recently but now I have clued in as to what everyone means. *



fdd2blk said:


> is it ready?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*...and the sweet sticky feel of them...LMAO!!!*
*Sorry.  I just LOVE this. I feel like I am floating right now life is so good. Sorry Durban. *
*I just find it hard to contain my excitement.*
*Oh come on!!!! Can you blame me?????*


durban poison said:


> STOP!! Don't tease!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *...and the sweet sticky feel of them...LMAO!!!*
> *Sorry.  I just LOVE this. I feel like I am floating right now life is so good. Sorry Durban. *
> *I just find it hard to contain my excitement.*
> *Oh come on!!!! Can you blame me?????*


With that amount, NO! But I liked the floral arrangement though!  Have a great big one for me!


----------



## samglennsty530 (Oct 20, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> You shouldnt go by the hairs its not very accurate. You should purchase a 60-100x magnifier to examine the trichromes this way you can get the perfect high your after. Theres a few threads on this in harvesting and curing.


what kinda of magnifying glass do i need to buy and is there a picture you can show me so i know what im looking for? i have begun my flowering yesterday and when the buds get bigger im going to use your advice and go by the trichromes and not the muff.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 20, 2007)

here ya go , take a look at the pic he posted https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/30739-trichomes-what-they-when-do.html


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Here are some better pics of the buds I picked today. They are from a plant and this is only about 1/10th of it so I am leaving some longer.*

*I am logging this all down so that I learn.*
*Here are the buds outside in natural daylight. *
*This camera really sucks. Its a digital panasonic but I used to have a Canon Powershot and I loved it so much more.*

*These pics show their true colours. *


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yeah I couldn't buy a magnifying glass. I have social anxiety disorder and by the time I got the nerve to go into the city to get one, I find out that Radio Shack is no longer and is now called the source. Well the "source' didn't have one either. Now I could order one online BUT by the time I get it these will be done.*

*Maybe I'll get a rush delivery. *


samglennsty530 said:


> what kinda of magnifying glass do i need to buy and is there a picture you can show me so i know what im looking for? i have begun my flowering yesterday and when the buds get bigger im going to use your advice and go by the trichromes and not the muff.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yes I did read that post AND responded to it.*
*It would be great if I could see the pics in the post BUT I am on dial up and all I get are little x's. *

*I also have had the same kind of problems when looking over the pics in the 'questions and answers' link.*

*I'm going by instinct, past experience and what I have learned here.*

*Thanks for the link all the same, I just wish I could see it. *


dangchowser said:


> here ya go , take a look at the pic he posted https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/30739-trichomes-what-they-when-do.html


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 20, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I did read that post AND responded to it.*
> *It would be great if I could see the pics in the post BUT I am on dial up and all I get are little x's. *
> 
> *I also have had the same kind of problems when looking over the pics in the 'questions and answers' link.*
> ...


 
Right click the little x's and press "Show Photo", they should appear afterwards


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yeah I did that and they usually do but it wouldn't*
*You guys think I picked them too soon???*


Weed Guy said:


> Right click the little x's and press "Show Photo", they should appear afterwards


----------



## kato88 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice buds.

Yea, they look early, but I am sure it will be tasty.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 20, 2007)

I think they could have gone a bit longer, maybe drying and curing could change that....


----------



## tckfui (Oct 20, 2007)

nice looging buds, and that only a tenth... damn... are you trying to make me feal bad?  
more pictures of harvest!!!!


----------



## SkippoPotsaMust (Oct 20, 2007)

by the time it is ready to harvest you should have roughly 80% red hairs going down about 3/4 the way down the entire top colas.anoth way to tell is if you can get a magnified closeup of the trichomes and when it is ready to harvest they will turn a brownish color and they will be keeled over halfway.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 20, 2007)

skippo... not to discurage you on your first post. I mean nothing by it... I hope you stay hear fo a long time. youre a reall cool guy... or girl? but probably not.
but yea. here it comes... you're like the fourth person to say that in this thread.
its true... I think... or maybe I'm confusing threads. but... at least one person said it... I was there... smoking a fatty... I remember... dont say I dont have any short term memory!!! BASTARD!!! your a towel!


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 20, 2007)

tckfui said:


> skippo... not to discurage you on your first post. I mean nothing by it... I hope you stay hear fo a long time. youre a reall cool guy... or girl? but probably not.
> but yea. here it comes... you're like the fourth person to say that in this thread.
> its true... I think... or maybe I'm confusing threads. but... at least one person said it... I was there... smoking a fatty... I remember... dont say I dont have any short term memory!!! BASTARD!!! your a towel!


 tckfui is sooo smashed right now....


----------



## tckfui (Oct 20, 2007)

nooo.... why would you say that?
thats pretty crazy... that other thread got shut down! just when I poppede in. 
it was a crazy thread. but a bad one... why have there been bad threads latly? like those people babaling about I want to get off this sight. I have a right blalala. they were soo bitchy man. it was crazy. Ive never seen so many people unhapy with tis sight... in fact I think I only saw one or two people displeased with this sight... I think... I dont know. stop griling me man!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Can't do the magnifying glass thingy. By the time I get one delivered thse will be ready BUT I wll definitely look into getting one for my next inddor crop.*
*Thanks skippo*


SkippoPotsaMust said:


> by the time it is ready to harvest you should have roughly 80% red hairs going down about 3/4 the way down the entire top colas.anoth way to tell is if you can get a magnified closeup of the trichomes and when it is ready to harvest they will turn a brownish color and they will be keeled over halfway.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yeah. You're sh*t faced for sure.*


tckfui said:


> nooo.... why would you say that?
> thats pretty crazy... that other thread got shut down! just when I poppede in.
> it was a crazy thread. but a bad one... why have there been bad threads latly? like those people babaling about I want to get off this sight. I have a right blalala. they were soo bitchy man. it was crazy. Ive never seen so many people unhapy with tis sight... in fact I think I only saw one or two people displeased with this sight... I think... I dont know. stop griling me man!


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi


----------



## tckfui (Oct 20, 2007)

ohhhhh thats how you spell it... I thought it was too simple to be true... 
I'm just high!. as hell! 
but. probably not for long. its already saying bye... its not supost to do that... they call it high for a reason right?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Smoke another one tckfui. You're starting to make sense now and its so unusual for you.  j/k *
*This site wouldn't be the same without a tck!!!*


tckfui said:


> ohhhhh thats how you spell it... I thought it was too simple to be true...
> I'm just high!. as hell!
> but. probably not for long. its already saying bye... its not supost to do that... they call it high for a reason right?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Its high, high, high Zekedog. funny!*


Zekedogg said:


> Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

We are up early this morning eh Lacy? What is your final count,have you chopped them all down now?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hey Chiceh,*
*Yeah I've noticed you are always an early riser also. I can't sleep in unless I'm really sick and I'm feeling great these days. I guess you are too.*

*I have only cropped down about 1/4 or 1/5 of my crop. There is one plant I have not even started chopping yet because it got knocked off the deck by the cat and was nothing but a match stick last June. It's about 3 1/2 to 4 feet tall.*

*I cut down two similar looking ones that were more tall and lanky. That was a surprise because I wasn't expecting it to be good 'cause it doesn't smell all that great but it is incredibly good.*

*I have another plant that is really big with HUGE buds and it has at least another week or two yet. (smells amazing)*

*Then I have one other plant that is really bushy. I don't think I have ever grown one so bushy before but I am sure it has to do with the strain. I've picked a few buds off that just as testers.*

*I prefer the head stone where I can work and do things, not the couch lock high. That high I don't mind occassionally while watching a movie or something.*

*This is totally exciting for me. I forgot how much fun this is. *
*Can't wait to build my grow room. *
*I have about 1/2 pound picked so far. *

*Here are some pics. The buds pic is what I picked yesterday.*



Chiceh said:


> We are up early this morning eh Lacy? What is your final count,have you chopped them all down now?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Chiceh,*
> *Yeah I've noticed you are always an early riser also. I can't sleep in unless I'm really sick and I'm feeling great these days. I guess you are too.*
> 
> *I have only cropped down about 1/4 or 1/5 of my crop. There is one plant I have not even started chopping yet because it got knocked off the deck by the cat and was nothing but a match stick last June. It's about 3 1/2 to 4 feet tall.*
> ...


I am a morning person too, I like the quiet before the the house errupts in energy from my 5 year old daughter. 
I hear ya on the buzz. I like a head high over a body buzz myself. I can get a lot done. All my cleaning and chores get done while high, lol. 
I am starting on my spring plans for my gardens both pot and my flowers, lol. I am desiging a room in my basement to veg these kick ass bubble gum mothers and make a ton of clones for the spring. I am thinking of selling my cabinet and stick to the outdoor grows. Not quite sure yet though cause I like to experiment with gardening.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yes I like to do the same Chiceh.*
*Gosh. I didn't know you had a little girl. *
*Awww!! Sweeet!!!! A mother too. *

*Yes Chiceh. I am doing the same thing.*
*I read your idea about putting about 100 clones outside. Good plan. I once had about 65 plants outside one year and it went really good. It rained every weekend this particular year and it was a great return.*

*I really like the out door grow. Its less work. *
*There are pros and cons to both indoor and outdoor grow but outdoor grow the lighting is free*
*plus nobody can prove they are yours.*

*Right now I am clearing space for my grow room. I think your idea of a grow room is a good one.*
*I love the cool cab BUT it does seem a bit small.*
*You could sell it and build something for a LOT less that would be just as good or better.*


*And Chiceh, I have some awesome ventilation plans that doesn't cost much at all. *
*NOTE: Maybe we could work on this together. Exchange plans and ideas.*


*I want to have a fair size one with perhaps a 1000 watt. I'm really excited about this 'cause I haven't grown indoor now for about 9 years.*

*I've heard the bubble gum is excellent. You'll have to give me the low down on all these different strains. *


Chiceh said:


> I am a morning person too, I like the quiet before the the house errupts in energy from my 5 year old daughter.
> I hear ya on the buzz. I like a head high over a body buzz myself. I can get a lot done. All my cleaning and chores get done while high, lol.
> I am starting on my spring plans for my gardens both pot and my flowers, lol. I am desiging a room in my basement to veg these kick ass bubble gum mothers and make a ton of clones for the spring. I am thinking of selling my cabinet and stick to the outdoor grows. Not quite sure yet though cause I like to experiment with gardening.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I like to do the same Chiceh.*
> *Gosh. I didn't know you had a little girl. *
> *Awww!! Sweeet!!!! A mother too. *
> 
> ...


Hey Lacy, for what I am planning, I won't need any ventilation other than a fan. These girls don't smell at all during veg, crazy eh? I am going to run a 1000 watt after my cabinet is done. I can't run both. I got a spot in my basement where the rough in for a bathroom is (unfinished basement), going to tarp it up, build a simple counter for my clones, hang a flouro from the ceiling on chains. Once I clone, I will put a black plastic tarp up in the middle to make my 2 rooms. It will work great. Very inexpensive.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*I have the same in my basement. A rough in bathroom. *
*Plants that don't smell. You gotta tell me more about that one girl.*
*That sounds perfect.*


Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, for what I am planning, I won't need any ventilation other than a fan. These girls don't smell at all during veg, crazy eh? I am going to run a 1000 watt after my cabinet is done. I can't run both. I got a spot in my basement where the rough in for a bathroom is (unfinished basement), going to tarp it up, build a simple counter for my clones, hang a flouro from the ceiling on chains. Once I clone, I will put a black plastic tarp up in the middle to make my 2 rooms. It will work great. Very inexpensive.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yeah I said about a 1/10th of my plants but I would say it is closer to 1/5th.*
*Nah I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. I'm just excited.*

*Here is what I have picked so far minus one jar that is curing with flavour. I can't find where I stashed it. It isn't as full as the one here but its about 3/4th full.*



tckfui said:


> nice looging buds, and that only a tenth... damn... are you trying to make me feal bad?
> more pictures of harvest!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

lookis like you're going to be having a crazy harrvest party


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 21, 2007)

I wanna grow outdoors it looks so much easier and more natural ( im growing indoors and with all the lights and what have you it seems fake) This is my first grow and next year im sooo gonna stick some seeds outside. I wish i had gotten into this so much sooner.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yeah I have done both and I find outdoor sooo much easier. Plus you can let the plants go nuts or train them, either way you get quite a lot of grow for such little effort.*

*I also think going outside to check out your grow us more uplifting. The grow room has advantages also but it can get a tad depressing.*

*I will do an indoor grow this winter but will always plants some outside.*
*You may wish you got into it sooner but at least you got into it. Isn't it fun????*


Weed Guy said:


> I wanna grow outdoors it looks so much easier and more natural ( im growing indoors and with all the lights and what have you it seems fake) This is my first grow and next year im sooo gonna stick some seeds outside. I wish i had gotten into this so much sooner.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Years ago I would have had a stoner party. Now I just share with close friends that I have known for a long time.*



tckfui said:


> lookis like you're going to be having a crazy harrvest party


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

but you're still going to have a stoner party inside you're mind
and it looks like it will be a pretty big one. even if it is just you


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Oh tck...like you, I always have a party going on in my mind. *
*You're such a funny guy.*


tckfui said:


> but you're still going to have a stoner party inside you're mind
> and it looks like it will be a pretty big one. even if it is just you


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

I know i am... no I'm not THAt big of an ass hole  but yea I am pretty great right ? haha I jokeing.... but... back to the point... ... I dont think I had one... so yea... nice pictures


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yeah tch.......you pretty great!!!!*
*Thanks*


tckfui said:


> I know i am... no I'm not THAt big of an ass hole  but yea I am pretty great right ? haha I jokeing.... but... back to the point... ... I dont think I had one... so yea... nice pictures


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

hahaha! yea no problem. 
how much longer untill the rest comes down??... itns fricking freezing outswide mr biglsworth?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*I've been harvesting some everyday but some won't be ready for another week or more.*
*Its really slowed down because of the cold and 2 weeks of cloudy weather but I'm not complaining.*
*If I could pass some through the internet I would.*


tckfui said:


> hahaha! yea no problem.
> how much longer untill the rest comes down??... itns fricking freezing outswide mr biglsworth?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 21, 2007)

Lacy i know what your talking about when u say how excited u are. Weed is the only thing that really gets me excited anymore. When i was growing my first plant evertime i went to check on it, it was like opening presents on christmas when ur like 8 years old, its a good feeling. Sadly both the plants i grew so far died and i had to get rid of them, mostly becuz i didnt have the time or resources to take care of them good, and my lights were shit. Im gonna start growin again in about a year, and im really excited about that.

Lacy, about how much dry bud are u expecting on getting after u pick all the buds and dry them?? , and talking about the kind of high u get i like the same thing u do. I like the good feeling energetic high where ur not on the couch the whole time. But once in a while i like the lazy, sit on the couch for 2 hours high that u get with some weed, thats better for being in a dream like state and watching trippy movies and things.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 22, 2007)

Morning Lacy, Do you have a microscope? If not get one, it really helps with checking thoses trichomes. This is the one I got, you could get the same one too as in ON. 
Check it out the link and pic I attached, 

The Source By Circuit City : Magnifiers - ILLUMINATED MICROSCOPE WITH STAND


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 22, 2007)

you should flush your outdoor plants and let them know its time to be done..
i havested 2 outdoor plants early and wish i wouldnt have... I've noticed on my outdoor grow after flushing they start eating there fan leaves and really putting on some weight, i wouldnt harvest ant bud's with white hairs at all
~Ph


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks Philly. Yes. It is really exciting. Its not my 1st plant but the 1st I have grown in 3 years. I quit smoking for 3 years also and it was a drag.*

*Sorry to hear about your plants. That really sucks.*
*I think growing outside is so effortless but yet the yields are great! It is better than Christmas.*
*To have your own your own personal stash that you grew yourself is nice. I have no idea what type I am smoking. All I know is that it is wicked smoke.*

*I figure I will get about 2 pounds worth. So it will last me a long time. More time to cure it.*


Philly_Buddah said:


> Lacy i know what your talking about when u say how excited u are. Weed is the only thing that really gets me excited anymore. When i was growing my first plant evertime i went to check on it, it was like opening presents on christmas when ur like 8 years old, its a good feeling. Sadly both the plants i grew so far died and i had to get rid of them, mostly becuz i didnt have the time or resources to take care of them good, and my lights were shit. Im gonna start growin again in about a year, and im really excited about that.
> 
> Lacy, about how much dry bud are u expecting on getting after u pick all the buds and dry them?? , and talking about the kind of high u get i like the same thing u do. I like the good feeling energetic high where ur not on the couch the whole time. But once in a while i like the lazy, sit on the couch for 2 hours high that u get with some weed, thats better for being in a dream like state and watching trippy movies and things.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yes absolutely. They are getting flushed and have been for a while because we got 2 weeks worth of rain and I haven't given them any nuts in a long time.*
*The fan leaves are dying off, like they are suppose to, and the flowers are really plumping up now.*
*I picked a few buds that were ready today and my entire house smells like fresh picked marijuana.*
*I l-o-v-e that smell.*


Pizzzh said:


> you should flush your outdoor plants and let them know its time to be done..
> i havested 2 outdoor plants early and wish i wouldnt have... I've noticed on my outdoor grow after flushing they start eating there fan leaves and really putting on some weight, i wouldnt harvest ant bud's with white hairs at all
> ~Ph


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks Chiceh. Yes. i went to the Source but they had nothing as far as magnifying glasses. I was really disappointed. And it was in a HUGE shopping mall too.  *
*I thought about ordering one but these might be ready before it even gets here.*
*But then again, I have one plant out there that will need another week and a 1/2. *
*I'd really like to see my buds through one of those. It would be so cool.*
*I almost drool when I see other people's close ups.*


Chiceh said:


> Morning Lacy, Do you have a microscope? If not get one, it really helps with checking thoses trichomes. This is the one I got, you could get the same one too as in ON.
> Check it out the link and pic I attached,
> 
> The Source By Circuit City : Magnifiers - ILLUMINATED MICROSCOPE WITH STAND


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

i got a plastic loupe at harbor freight for 4 dollars. been using it for 2 years.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*This BUDS for you. No I don't drink so this is my vice. *

*Here is a pic of todays harvest.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hi fdd. Sorry but I don't follow.*
*You have a plastic what??? *


fdd2blk said:


> i got a plastic loupe at harbor freight for 4 dollars. been using it for 2 years.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Hi fdd. Sorry but I don't follow.*
> *You have a plastic what??? *



magnifier....3 Lens Folding Magnifier (5x, 10x, or 15x Power)


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yeah!!! A couple of other people told me that they use a 30x and they prefer this over the others. *
*Folding as well. Perfect!!!!!*

*Thanks fdd. *


fdd2blk said:


> magnifier....3 Lens Folding Magnifier (5x, 10x, or 15x Power)


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow 2 pounds?? Damn thats a lot of weed lol. Im lookin forward to the day where i can grow my own plants and get 2 pounds of my own weed, thats gonna be fun lol. Its not too far in the future though im gonna start growing in about a year once i get my shit together and get the lights, soil, and everything.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Thats great Philly. Its none of my business but why wait a year? That seems like along time!!!!*


Philly_Buddah said:


> Wow 2 pounds?? Damn thats a lot of weed lol. Im lookin forward to the day where i can grow my own plants and get 2 pounds of my own weed, thats gonna be fun lol. Its not too far in the future though im gonna start growing in about a year once i get my shit together and get the lights, soil, and everything.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 23, 2007)

I gotta wait a year becuz i need to save up money to get my own place again. Last place i was at i got evicted becuz i couldnt pay for it lol. I have a lot more money now and a better job, and im saving up more so i should be able to get my own place and buy all the things that i need to grow.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Well this is true. You need a place and in the summer plant randomly outside.*
*That will give you lots of time to do your research and will probably save you a lot of future worries.*


Philly_Buddah said:


> I gotta wait a year becuz i need to save up money to get my own place again. Last place i was at i got evicted becuz i couldnt pay for it lol. I have a lot more money now and a better job, and im saving up more so i should be able to get my own place and buy all the things that i need to grow.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks Chiceh. Yes. i went to the Source but they had nothing as far as magnifying glasses. I was really disappointed. And it was in a HUGE shopping mall too.  *
> *I thought about ordering one but these might be ready before it even gets here.*
> *But then again, I have one plant out there that will need another week and a 1/2. *
> *I'd really like to see my buds through one of those. It would be so cool.*
> *I almost drool when I see other people's close ups.*


Ya, I had to go to several Source stores to get this one, they all said they have them but couldn't find them in the store, assholes eh? That is the corporate monster for ya.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Oh really??? Thanks for the info on the "Source'. I will check out another one that isn't too far away. Oh good. You've given me hope. I have some buds that I am keeping on the vine just so I can get some good pics. *

*It could be that they had lots but this is after all....*
*"the most wonderful time of the year" and maybe all kinds of other people are harvesting as well. *

*Thats what I would like to think *


Chiceh said:


> Ya, I had to go to several Source stores to get this one, they all said they have them but couldn't find them in the store, assholes eh? That is the corporate monster for ya.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2007)

Keep on growin,  I am smoking my harvest right now.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 23, 2007)

whats the final count? 25lbs?. was just reading your posts, wishing i cud grow that much. id have to move first. if your going to share with close friends, how many have you got, youve got bucket loads. well good for you it mite last till next years harvest. bring it on.
nite.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Me too!!!!*


Chiceh said:


> Keep on growin,  I am smoking my harvest right now.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*I have a few very close friends that I have known for years that will be enjoying this with me.*
*If I could share with some of you, I certainly would. *

*It will last 'till next years crop. I'm not THAT much of a pot-head.but then again*

*25lbs...yeah right*


crazy-mental said:


> whats the final count? 25lbs?. was just reading your posts, wishing i cud grow that much. id have to move first. if your going to share with close friends, how many have you got, youve got bucket loads. well good for you it mite last till next years harvest. bring it on.
> nite.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

If you go to South Africa you can buy 22 Pounds for $100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBKkci7PFMk

I ENVY THIS GUY SOOOO MUCH, was a bit of a shame he didnt have long enough time to smoke it, he says "I was leaving 6 days later so I smoked joints the size of beer cans then I bathed in it before I had to leave it all behind. " LOOOOL


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Here are some new pics of my babies. *
*Most of my crop is still outside growing.*
*Some have been flowering for over 75 days now.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Yeah..but who wants to go to south africa. No thanks. *
*I'd still rather grow my own. Its not JUST about getting more quality bud for less but rather the pride of growing it.*
*Thats what its all about for me.*
*Of course I love the end result.*


Weed Guy said:


> If you go to South Africa you can buy 22 Pounds for $100
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBKkci7PFMk
> 
> I ENVY THIS GUY SOOOO MUCH, was a bit of a shame he didnt have long enough time to smoke it, he says "I was leaving 6 days later so I smoked joints the size of beer cans then I bathed in it before I had to leave it all behind. " LOOOOL


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Here are some more pics. A lot of mine are NOT ready yet. Maybe some have 2 weeks more.*


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 23, 2007)

ur garden is beautiful , u must live up north , i miss this time of season up north i live in FL now used to live in CT


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Here are some more pics. A lot of mine are NOT ready yet. Maybe some have 2 weeks more.*


What beautiful buds you have my pretty,


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 23, 2007)

wow...what a read....I went through all 17 pages and relished in the detail and the pics - what an inspiration! I have yet to grown my own, but have some seeds that were purchased a year ago and now I guess I'm ready. Unfortunately, circumstances as they are means an indoor grow, but I still look forward to it with the same passion and excitment that you have exhibited throughtout this thread. Man, I'm soooo jealous (yes wasted emotion - but truthful). Thanks so much to everyones contribution to this discussion, a lot of info exchanged, and as always on this forum, so so so much to learn! thanks again!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Yes I do live up north and it is beautiful right now with all the fall colours. Gorgeous even!*
*Thanks for the compliment dangchowser*


dangchowser said:


> ur garden is beautiful , u must live up north , i miss this time of season up north i live in FL now used to live in CT


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Ahh! Thank you, thank you Chiceh! *
*And I know you know good buds. *


Chiceh said:


> What beautiful buds you have my pretty,


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Gosh tahoe. All 17 pages. I'm honoured.*
*Thanks so much. That means a lot to me. *
*Yes I do have a lot of passion and excitement for these girls. How can you not? Its totally exciting. Every phase of it.*

*I have learned a lot from this site. I really needed to know what I bud looks like that is ready because I honestly wasn't even sure. A lot of people here pitch in and help and I also like to thank everyone.*

*But I'm not finished yet...(thanks everyone) so I will thank them along the way (thanks everyone) and later. *

*Hey...indoor grows are a lot of fun also. I think the more effort and energy you put into taking care of your plants, the more effort the put into displaying the goods that you want. *

*Good luck with your grow and thanks for taking ALL THAT TIME to read all 17 pages. I'm still lost for words on that one.*


tahoe58 said:


> wow...what a read....I went through all 17 pages and relished in the detail and the pics - what an inspiration! I have yet to grown my own, but have some seeds that were purchased a year ago and now I guess I'm ready. Unfortunately, circumstances as they are means an indoor grow, but I still look forward to it with the same passion and excitment that you have exhibited throughtout this thread. Man, I'm soooo jealous (yes wasted emotion - but truthful). Thanks so much to everyones contribution to this discussion, a lot of info exchanged, and as always on this forum, so so so much to learn! thanks again!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 23, 2007)

totally entertaining, and informative....thats all I can say....and oh...yea....the deep jealousy of those buds, that aroma...and that floral arrangement, what a hoot! I grew some shroom last year and thoroughly got the bug - they turned out great, though haven't done that again, until now giving consideration to that again - as well as some herb. Have spore prints and leftover syringes from last year. I have a challenge even with the indoor grow, with two relatively small children and wishing to remain somewhat stealth. I am looking at a cabinet grow and still have hesitancy about going forward with it. Still in the figuring out the details stage.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the Cannabis Grow Bible - don't know if you have seen that, and I also have the Nirvana Cannabis Growers Guide....both FULL of valuable info.....I have a lot more reading to do again....


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*I copied off a HUGE book from someone that was about 700 to 800 pages. It had everything you ever needed to know. *
*The problem is I lent it to someone and never got it all back. At least 1/2 of it is missing. It was a GREAT book too.*
*It may have been the Cannabis Grow Bible. I have no idea.*


tahoe58 said:


> I have the Cannabis Grow Bible - don't know if you have seen that, and I also have the Nirvana Cannabis Growers Guide....both FULL of valuable info.....I have a lot more reading to do again....


----------



## Lacy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Shroomssss!!!! LMAO!!! I haven't done those things in about 2 dozen years or so BUT OMG have I had some crazy experiences with them.*

*I wouldn't have a clue as to what to grow or what to pick. Dangerous if you don't know 'cause some are poisonous and others just make you really sick.*

*Yes/no?*

*I can safely say that all the times I did shrooms were good times. *

*Yeah. With kids around its really different. I hear ya. My friend has a kid and she has a cool cab that works good but they cost a bit too.*
*A cabinet with a good ventilation system in place could work.*

*I know you'll have a grow in no time. You'll figure somethin' out.*


tahoe58 said:


> totally entertaining, and informative....thats all I can say....and oh...yea....the deep jealousy of those buds, that aroma...and that floral arrangement, what a hoot! I grew some shroom last year and thoroughly got the bug - they turned out great, though haven't done that again, until now giving consideration to that again - as well as some herb. Have spore prints and leftover syringes from last year. I have a challenge even with the indoor grow, with two relatively small children and wishing to remain somewhat stealth. I am looking at a cabinet grow and still have hesitancy about going forward with it. Still in the figuring out the details stage.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 23, 2007)

yea the bible is 435pp, and an 8MB PDF. I downloaded it. But I think you said you were on dialup.....crap that would take days if you could acutally make it happen. I'll see if I can find you a link...

I grew up in your neck of the woods....I love the fall colours, out west now, and some of the same but...not the same.

yea shrooms, what fun - perma-smile!! totally worth it, and totally simple too. yea picking....I won't do that without someone that had the experience to be certain, but growing your own.....man - the passion and excitment....I would grind them up in a coffee grinder, soak the powder in lemon juice for 5-10 minutes - add honey and hot water, and drink my tea within 10 minutes and for the next 5-6 hours - then put on some music and disappear and explore another world - I had also not done any of this for over 20 years - too busy having a professional career, raising horses, and raising kids. Then came the new millenium (lost my mom, my dad and my marriage all in a matter of 4 years), and a realization that I've lived some wonderful dreams, only to have an opportunity to live some more, just not with the same person. Sad, very sad, and I will never understand it but, it is reality and maybe I'm not supposed to understand it. She said, I love you but I'm not in love with you...after almost 20 years, wow...now there's a reality check. Guess I'm still smarting over it all, though less thewse days as my cosmic chaos is slowly getting itself sorted.

I think the cabinet route is gonna be the way to go, and then just keep it locked and out of bounds. I am really looking forward to it.

Again....wonderful job you did, and a great inspiration to getting my ass in gear ....


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*I'd love the link anyway since my hubby has a memory card and they have high speed at his work. But then again, he doesn't wanna get caught downloading that but maybe at a friends.*
*Good idea. i never thought of that. I hand copied the entire thing out about 15 eyars ago. They didn't have the technology back then and I sure didn't no any other way.*

*Oh. You hadn't done it in about 20 years. The shrooms I mean. I'm not sure if I could handle that kind of stone these days. *

*Wow! You really have had a rough 4 years. That sucks!!! I've been through some really rough times also in the last 5 years but nothing I would even want to get into. Too bizarr!!! Talking about not being meant to know the reason....ditto.*
*I'm just glad I have some personal smoke now.*

*If you could include the link I'd really appreciate it.*

*Thanks tahoe and good luck.*


tahoe58 said:


> yea the bible is 435pp, and an 8MB PDF. I downloaded it. But I think you said you were on dialup.....crap that would take days if you could acutally make it happen. I'll see if I can find you a link...
> 
> I grew up in your neck of the woods....I love the fall colours, out west now, and some of the same but...not the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

how did you hand copy it? you wrote down the whole tihng?!?! YOu nut!?!?!what are you doing aawake!?!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*No, no. I didn't mean that. I meant that I went to the library, drug stores, etc. and copied each page one at a time. 700 to 800 pages is a lot of copying. Especially what it was.*

*I sleep when I can. I slept for a few hours and when I get tired I sleep again. I have insomnia.*
*Drinking some Cocoa and having a puff right now. *
*That should do the trick. *


tckfui said:


> how did you hand copy it? you wrote down the whole tihng?!?! YOu nut!?!?!what are you doing aawake!?!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

hopefully!!!... sounds good... except for the cafine part!!!
that is alot of copying... and alot of dimes... they charge a dime per copy right?
most barnes and nobles sell the growers bible in their gardening section... they have qquite a cannabis book colection in their gardening section thats why I love them


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*No friggin' WAY!!!!!*
*Are you serious????*
*If I can't download it high speed then maybe I can order it online.*
*Thanks tck!!! I LOVE those books.*


tckfui said:


> hopefully!!!... sounds good... except for the cafine part!!!
> that is alot of copying... and alot of dimes... they charge a dime per copy right?
> most barnes and nobles sell the growers bible in their gardening section... they have qquite a cannabis book colection in their gardening section thats why I love them


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 24, 2007)

may i say lacy, your the girl, and your plants look lovely and o so ready. i bet its like a dream having all that weed in your garden. do you live next door to fdd. id say you two hold the title of most/best, grow in gardan. read all the posts all 18 pages, very informative and g8 pics.
keep up the good work.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 24, 2007)

http://static.scribd.com/docs/9idox54rtokm8.swf?INITIAL_VIEW=width
there a copy or the grow bible here, why use paper, just save to your fav. in your pc. you cannot lose it , or spill coffee, if its in your pc.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Thanks crazy!!! I'm honoured!*

*Yes it is like a dream. I have to pinch myself now and again Its great having all this weed in my garden and it smells heavenly both outdoors and in.*
* Don't you just love the smell of ripe buds????*
*Yummm!*
*Someone else that read all the pages. WOW!! I'm impressed. Thank you!*
*I love tending my plants and taking pics. Its so much fun. It is like a dream having all these plants and weed around. For sure!!!!*
*I'm blitzed 1/2 the time. *


crazy-mental said:


> may i say lacy, your the girl, and your plants look lovely and o so ready. i bet its like a dream having all that weed in your garden. do you live next door to fdd. id say you two hold the title of most/best, grow in gardan. read all the posts all 18 pages, very informative and g8 pics.
> keep up the good work.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for the link crazy mental nutjob . that link would save alot of people time downloading it... why are people downloading it when you can click it?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 24, 2007)

good morning folks! the online library that I have used is the following: Marijuana Growing Guide Free Library

hey Lacy, yea I went off all manner of stuff for those twenty years....and even now I haven't had a puff since last Dec. I do not have reliable supply and am way too chicken to risk trying to score some with anyone I don't know very well. I have a 27 year professional career (wildlife biologist) that I just won't risk. So I will try growing my own.

Another fine day of planning ahead. hope everyone has a GR8 day!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wildlife biologist!!!!!  NICE!!! I don't blame you for not wanting to chance it. I'm really fortunate to have a friend who gets great weed and has it almost all the time. I've known hom for about 33 years now so its safe but there is nothing like growing your own. That totally ROCKSSS!!!*
*Oh yes, you'll grow killer plants.*


tahoe58 said:


> good morning folks! the online library that I have used is the following: Marijuana Growing Guide Free Library
> 
> hey Lacy, yea I went off all manner of stuff for those twenty years....and even now I haven't had a puff since last Dec. I do not have reliable supply and am way too chicken to risk trying to score some with anyone I don't know very well. I have a 27 year professional career (wildlife biologist) that I just won't risk. So I will try growing my own.
> 
> Another fine day of planning ahead. hope everyone has a GR8 day!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Thanks so much for the link.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Here's what I cut down today so my plans are so put in a good DVD and trim for the afternoon.*

*Sounds like a  plan!!! "cause I have a LOT of trimming to do.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 24, 2007)

how cool is that! I can smell it just by looking at the pics. I can't wait until I have a similar opportunity for trimming. So excellent. Yea I love my work - its been a blast, lots of good stories, and lots of cool places visited - who woulda thunk that the "environmental business" would become what it has when I started almost 30 yrs ago. Anyhow, keeps me out of trouble mostly, and I still like to enjoy some herb when the time and place suits - I'll get busy with that now! continued good luck to you.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 24, 2007)

Shit Lacy, great job! I have some extra room in my freezer if you run out of storage space, lol. Nice harvest. How many more plants you got to chop down now?


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

I officially love you lacy. You NEVER cease to amaze me everytime i come to this thread i see more buds and more pics i hope that next year i can harvest like that, Doubt i will though


----------



## pako2007 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi please guys help me i dont know how i can post my threads i am new here.If some body help me please live me pm.thx


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yeah duh......ok that sounds good.*

*NOT!!! *

*Haha!  I have 1/2 a monster plant left and 1 full small one that is only about 4 feet but quite bushy.*
*My cat knocked it off the deck and last June it was only but a match stick with too tiny, tiny nodules on it.*

*i'm glad I decided not to chuck it. *

*Thanks Chiceh. Your Bubble Gum?? crop looks really good too.*
*Gotta get back to trimming more buds. Ots a tough job but someones gotta do it. *


Chiceh said:


> Shit Lacy, great job! I have some extra room in my freezer if you run out of storage space, lol. Nice harvest. How many more plants you got to chop down now?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hi Pako. I've been here since June and still get lost. *
*This is how I do it. there are probably more and better ways BUt this is it:*

*Go to the top and click on 'New Posts'*

*When you get into new posts look for the category that you want and click on that. Don't click on any individual thread and if you do go back up to the top(not the very top and click on the category again.*
*At the left hand corner will be a place that says 'new thread'. Click that and you can start your own thread.*
*If you get the wrong category don't worry about it. Its all a learning experience.*

*Good luck!*


pako2007 said:


> hi please guys help me i dont know how i can post my threads i am new here.If some body help me please live me pm.thx


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Awww! Sweet!  My mom would never believe that I was ever stuck for words but thanks. *

*Sure you can harvest like this. Its not rocket science and if you keep it simple and give them lots of loving care, they in return give you wonderful gorgeous buds.*

*You can grow like this and more. Don't underestimate yourself.* 



Weed Guy said:


> I officially love you lacy. You NEVER cease to amaze me everytime i come to this thread i see more buds and more pics i hope that next year i can harvest like that, Doubt i will though


----------



## Lacy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yes the smell is wicked in this house right now.*
*I love it!!!*

*I also love biology. There was a lot of Biology in my field whenI studied for my degree.*
*I thought about becoming a biologist but decided on a nutritionist instead.*

*Environmentalist sounds like a cool job.*
*Nice to have met you and happy growing next year Tahoe.*


tahoe58 said:


> how cool is that! I can smell it just by looking at the pics. I can't wait until I have a similar opportunity for trimming. So excellent. Yea I love my work - its been a blast, lots of good stories, and lots of cool places visited - who woulda thunk that the "environmental business" would become what it has when I started almost 30 yrs ago. Anyhow, keeps me out of trouble mostly, and I still like to enjoy some herb when the time and place suits - I'll get busy with that now! continued good luck to you.


----------



## BigJay (Oct 24, 2007)

Lacey, get a germicidal lamp in the house, NOT IN THE ROOM , but somewhere away, put it on a timer and for a big house, i'd set timer for 3 min every hour. Be careful not to over doo it, you'll know if you did by the taste in your mouth.

Great job by the way.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks Lacy. very nice to have met you as well. I expect that as I get thnigs organized I will be posting a grow log/journal with pics and sobs of screw-ups! and begging for help! and in the end hopefully, cheers of achievement hahahaha...hope you have a great day!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Lacy, I'm not growing Bubble Gum I wish. I am growing PPP. I purchase Bubble Gum cause it is the best shit I have smoked in a long time. 



Lacy said:


> *Yeah duh......ok that sounds good.*
> 
> *NOT!!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful Lacy!! Congrats on the successful grow!


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 25, 2007)

How's the rain today? did you get the rest of your crop finished?


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow this was one of the best threads I have read. I was so drawn to it and couldn't stop following it day by day. I think it do to the fact that your plant are so appealing. I learnt a good deal from this one too. Most importantly I learnt that patience works. I can not wait till spring to set up a crop outside like yours. I have a question though. Did you start these from seeds or clones? Also what kind of weed did the seeds come from. I don't mean what strain I mean Reg, Dro, Killer,?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*What is that for? For weed smell. I will check it out online. Thanks for the advice.*
*Thanks for the compliments also.*



BigJay said:


> Lacey, get a germicidal lamp in the house, NOT IN THE ROOM , but somewhere away, put it on a timer and for a big house, i'd set timer for 3 min every hour. Be careful not to over doo it, you'll know if you did by the taste in your mouth.
> 
> Great job by the way.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 26, 2007)

Lacy, what kinds of seeds did u use?, and what type of soil did u plant them in?, also what month did u plant them in?. I think i heard u say u used bagseed and planted them in normal soil outside, but im not sure.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hey there. Gosh thanks so much for the compliments orange. *
*Yes I did start these from seeds as I do all my plants. I have tried doing clones but I have learned that growing from seed makes them more disease and pest resistent. (for me that is) You can cut them down so they are smaller and more compact but I let these ones go wild. I however clip the tops off after they reach a certain height and I stress a lot of branches so that I get the buds to grow upwards. It really works great. Another plants I had growing on an angle for the same reasons and the end result is well worth the extra effort. *

*Growing outdoors is a true JOY!!!!*

*Oh and about the strains. I have NO idea what strains they are. NONE. NADA! All I know is that out of all the plants I have grown I have gotten from a good friend of mine whom has ALWAYS got good weed. I've known him for about 33 years now. I'm surprised he would even get weed with seeds in but he says that every now and again he will get a seed and saves them. He is not in a situation to grow and since I am it is in his best interest to hand them over 'cause I do pay him back in goodies. *


oneyearorange said:


> Wow this was one of the best threads I have read. I was so drawn to it and couldn't stop following it day by day. I think it do to the fact that your plant are so appealing. I learnt a good deal from this one too. Most importantly I learnt that patience works. I can not wait till spring to set up a crop outside like yours. I have a question though. Did you start these from seeds or clones? Also what kind of weed did the seeds come from. I don't mean what strain I mean Reg, Dro, Killer,?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hey Chester. Its raining right now but we did get some sunshine. Thankfully. I got to see my babies sparkle. *
*Sparkles from these babies is WAYYY better than diamonds. I sure missed seeing them sparkle in the sun.*
*Hey Chester,...did you feel a bit sad when you finally chopped yours down. Its kinda bitter sweet. I mean I know I have this incredible supply of good bud but my plants are gone. *

*But then again, I'm a chick and your not. *


CrazyChester said:


> How's the rain today? did you get the rest of your crop finished?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Well of course you will and I will post all kinds of comments and praise.  You'll love it. Its a very educational and rewarding experience.*

*You have a good one too Tahoe.*


tahoe58 said:


> thanks Lacy. very nice to have met you as well. I expect that as I get thnigs organized I will be posting a grow log/journal with pics and sobs of screw-ups! and begging for help! and in the end hopefully, cheers of achievement hahahaha...hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Oh ok. I may have tried it but wouldn't have a clue. I'm so far behind with regards to the different strains BUT this is by far the most fun learning. *


Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, I'm not growing Bubble Gum I wish. I am growing PPP. I purchase Bubble Gum cause it is the best shit I have smoked in a long time.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thanks Pimp. *
* I'm not too comfortable with calling you pimp though.*


potpimp said:


> Wow, those are beautiful Lacy!! Congrats on the successful grow!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*So its not all down yet. I still have a 4 footer and 1/3rd big plant left. The larger one just has really big buds so I think they are taking a bit longer dure to all the rain.*

*I have a small 4 footer that is not quite ready either and I'll add some pictures of her in this post. She has about another week to go and the weather is holding up just fine so far.*

*I should have taken a picture of all the buds I trimmed in my last harvest a few days about but I forgot and now it is all away drying. It took me eight hours to get that all trimmed and put away and this house reaked.*

*I watched a couple of movies while I trimmed to make it more interesting. Mr. Brooks and a movie about some kid that gets house arrest and starts noticing some suspicious stuff happening around his neighbourhood. They were both good movies.*

*I tried to take some close ups with my sewing magnifying glasses but it really didn't do much of anything. I could look through it and see a difference but when I went to take the picture....this is what happened. Nothing.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Ok the last post wouldn't let me add pictures so here are a few picture of my last little plant and a really BAD close up of my plant. The magnifying glass doesn't really work in the picture but does work to a certain degree.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*This is so true. They don't all ripen the same.*
*I had 5 plants. 2 of them grew like poplar trees, one grew like a HUGE bush and another grew like a huge bonsai tree. The last one just looks like a regular mj plant. (but small 'cause cat knocked it down)*


fdd2blk said:


> i trim my branches as they ripen. i never really "chop down" whole plants. i will take the branch that's ripe and leave the rest to finish.
> 
> some plants ripen from the bottom up, some from the top down.


----------



## CannaBoss (Oct 27, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *My main question is:*
> *Do I wait until I see red hairs throughout the 'entire' bud or just the tops of them?*


Forget the hairs, look at the calyxes, if the hairs have recessed back into them and have swelled up, cut.


----------



## ryan33212 (Oct 27, 2007)

In my opinon i say you wait 2 weeks, invite me over and roll a big juicy jay.
They sorta look like an AK strain... Was it bag seed or what?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*I haven't quite heard it explained like that before. Short, sweet and to the point.*
*Thanks *
*I totally understand that.*


CannaBoss said:


> Forget the hairs, look at the calyxes, if the hairs have recessed back into them and have swelled up, cut.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Yeah sure. I'll do just that. *
*Thanks for your comment but I haven't a clue about different strains. All of my grows have been bagseed BUT have produced great weed. BONUS!!!! BUT I ordered some seeds and I should get them this week. The only thing that kind of pissed me off a bit is that I ordered a selection of indoor seeds but none of them have been labelled, whihc kinda sucks. Other than that I got 17 extras so I can't complain too much. I have ONE type of seed that I know of and next time I will know to order one kind at a time. *


ryan33212 said:


> In my opinon i say you wait 2 weeks, invite me over and roll a big juicy jay.
> They sorta look like an AK strain... Was it bag seed or what?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Lacy. thanks, I'm getting pretty stoked about this, and getting my mind wrapped around it. I wondered whether or not you had ever tried that idea of molasses to "fatten" the buds? Seems like an interesting thing that has worked for others? And the other thing and no necessarily a question here - but I'll ask anyhow - the idea of topping to encourage "bushiness" also seems like a cool thing to do - have you? and exactly what do you cut or maybe better said - once you have a few nodes and the next set is stareting to show do you just cut the leaves off back down to the main stem and then they grow again duplicated? thanks, and all the best to you and your crop!!


Lacy said:


> *Well of course you will and I will post all kinds of comments and praise.  You'll love it. Its a very educational and rewarding experience.*
> 
> *You have a good one too Tahoe.*


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 27, 2007)

Lacy said:


> * and a movie about some kid that gets house arrest and starts noticing some suspicious stuff happening around his neighbourhood. They were both good movies**.*


Thats called Disturbia, damn awesome film.


----------



## 100% THC (Oct 27, 2007)

the hole bud man the hole thing should be nice


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hey Tahoe,*
* Yes I did try the molasses BUT I grow my plants in either 'Miracle grow' or Presidents Choice "Magic Soil'. I know I will get a lot of flack from others because people say that it is not PH balanced for growing weed but it has always worked great for me. I'm not sure if its because I always have used well water. Dunno. I just go with what works for me. Its light so I can move the pots around, it absorbs water well, its light enough so that the roots grow easily. What more could I ask for?*

*I didn't normally add any more nutrients but this year I went to the Hydroponics shop and got some organic nutes called DNF which is short for Dutch Nutrient Formula. I diluted this and fed every 2nd watering.*
*I did the molasses thing once but was afraid of 'nute over kill.'*

*I always top my plants at about the 5th nodule and later on I stress them by gradually bending down branches or bending down the entire top to get better bud growth.*

*Then you have really bushy strong plants that can take almost anything.*
*I have never had a pest problem or anything. Touch wood.*


tahoe58 said:


> Hey Lacy. thanks, I'm getting pretty stoked about this, and getting my mind wrapped around it. I wondered whether or not you had ever tried that idea of molasses to "fatten" the buds? Seems like an interesting thing that has worked for others? And the other thing and no necessarily a question here - but I'll ask anyhow - the idea of topping to encourage "bushiness" also seems like a cool thing to do - have you? and exactly what do you cut or maybe better said - once you have a few nodes and the next set is stareting to show do you just cut the leaves off back down to the main stem and then they grow again duplicated? thanks, and all the best to you and your crop!!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Yeah. That was it. Thanks Weed guy. Yes. It was a great movie. It was a thriller but had good comedy also. I don't like really scary movies but love thriller and this was a perfect combination of scary on the edge of your seat to some 'laughing your head off' sh*t.*
*Great movie.*


Weed Guy said:


> Thats called Disturbia, damn awesome film.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Say what Mr. 100% THC dude?????*


100% THC said:


> the hole bud man the hole thing should be nice


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hey Philly. Sorry I missed this.*

*I have no idea what type of seeds they are. All I know is that I get my seeds from a good friend whom I have always gotten my pot from. It seems odd that good weed would have seeds but he does get the odd one from somewhere. I'm not too concerned. All I know is that all my grows have been good weed. I did order some known seeds online and expect them this week. I have 37 seeds coming. Yippeee!!!!*

*I most certainly did not plant my seeds outside in ordinary soil. Even when I plant in the ground outside I would spend HOURS digging 2 to 3 foot holes and adding all kinds of compost, bonemeal etc. A LOT of work.*

*This was the very 1st chance I had to grow them outside but very close by. *

*1/ stuck seeds in huge pot outside and waited for sprouts.(beginning of May)*
*2/once decent height transplanted to bigger pots(used miracle grow soil)*
*3/ topped plant at about the 5th nodule.*
*4/ start stressing the plants but bending branches etc.*
*5/took out male plant(s)*
*6/keep close eye out for more males or any sex changes(haha) you know what I mean*
*7/2 weeks into flowering taped up 3 out of the 5 plants from stem splits ranging from 8 to 16 inches or so. Made the planst stronger.*
*8/ Manipulated the plants so that they would get the most sunlight by pulling down the branches and training the stems to grow sideways instead of up, that way, you end up with a bunch of stems growing up from the stems.*
*NOTE: I know I didn't explain that very well so i will try and add some pictures of what I am talking.*
*9/ Fed DNF organic nutrients every 2nd feeding*
*10/ did the molasses thing once*
*11/ rotated the pots around for full sun exposure.*

*Thats about it. I probably am going to have a lot of ppl saying that I am doing it all wrong but I don't care. This works for me and when I discover new things I will try them. for myself and see.*


Philly_Buddah said:


> Lacy, what kinds of seeds did u use?, and what type of soil did u plant them in?, also what month did u plant them in?. I think i heard u say u used bagseed and planted them in normal soil outside, but im not sure.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Better yet, I will take some pics of the skeleton structure today from some of the ones I have already harvested and you will get a better idea of what i am talking about.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*A couple of other things I thought of was that I didn't have a water schedule but just watered them when they showed that they needed watering; droopy leaves etc.*

*And you might all think this is amusing BUT I also talk to my plants and encourage them with postive phrase.*
*They like the carbon dioxide plus since we are all energy on a sub-atomic, molecular level, we can in fact transfer energy back and forth. I have read others opinions on this: Chiceh, Angellic and others whose grows look awesome also. *

*Below I added some pics of what some of my stems look like after the harvest.*
*Only 'cause some of you asked,...*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree. Your plants look amaaaaaazing. Congrats and enjoy the toke!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice trunks Lacy, lol. Have you chopped all your plants down now?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks Godspeed!*


godspeedsuckah said:


> I agree. Your plants look amaaaaaazing. Congrats and enjoy the toke!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 27, 2007)

*No! i still have the one 4 footer and 1/3rd of a big plant left that are not ready.*


Chiceh said:


> Nice trunks Lacy, lol. Have you chopped all your plants down now?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2007)

Wowee, you will be all set for awhile then eh? Great job,


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Oh gosh Chiceh. Yes I am ok for quite a while.*
*I can't believe I bought more seeds!!!!!*
*Its like I am stoked about my crop but at the same time I'm kinda sad that it is all ending.*
*Does that sounds nuts or what???*
*I bonded with my plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!And will miss them...........Oh gawd...I'm so nuts.*


Chiceh said:


> Wowee, you will be all set for awhile then eh? Great job,


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 28, 2007)

I dont think its crazy at all. My grow is coming to an end and I am extremely excited about it, but at the same time a little sad. I am going to re-design my area and then have a real small grow to pass time till summer. After seeing your plants Lacy, I am DEFINITELY growing outside next year!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Ahh thanks Godspeed.*
*Yeah...how can you not get attached to them.*
*I mean we pamper them from babies to the end. *

*Ok I'll get over it.*

*I'm glad to hear that you will grow outdoors. Its so effortless and so rewarding and I have to admit, I do find it a lot more joyful growing outdoors. You get to feel the sun on your face, listen to the birds and wind, feel the rain and wind, smell the flowers, watch the seasons pass.. etc...etc....*

*I am thinking about doing an indoor grow.*
*Something that I have not done in a while so I am looking forward to it. This will be my very first time building a designated growing room.*

*I wish I could have windows though. *


godspeedsuckah said:


> I dont think its crazy at all. My grow is coming to an end and I am extremely excited about it, but at the same time a little sad. I am going to re-design my area and then have a real small grow to pass time till summer. After seeing your plants Lacy, I am DEFINITELY growing outside next year!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cute HUH?????*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 28, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Cute HUH?????*


LOL, that is an awesome pic. Cute little $hit. Boy or Girl?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Oh gosh Chiceh. Yes I am ok for quite a while.*
> *I can't believe I bought more seeds!!!!!*
> *Its like I am stoked about my crop but at the same time I'm kinda sad that it is all ending.*
> *Does that sounds nuts or what???*
> *I bonded with my plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!And will miss them...........Oh gawd...I'm so nuts.*


You are not nuts at all Lacy, I know what you mean. You grow these plants, some from seeds, nuture them, feed them watch tnem grow up, chop them down and smoke them. Butter sweet ending eh?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2007)

*high quality 420!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*She's a little girl yorkie. Not quite 1 year old.*


godspeedsuckah said:


> LOL, that is an awesome pic. Cute little $hit. Boy or Girl?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Well at least I feel somewhat normal then.  Well...about as normal as I'm gonna feel. I mean, who'd wanna be completely "normal.' *

*BORING!!!!*


Chiceh said:


> You are not nuts at all Lacy, I know what you mean. You grow these plants, some from seeds, nuture them, feed them watch tnem grow up, chop them down and smoke them. Butter sweet ending eh?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Thanks hydrotech dude!!!!*


hydrotech364 said:


> *high quality 420!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *She's a little girl yorkie. Not quite 1 year old.*


Aaawwww, so cute . She is the size of my labs heads, lol. I want a small dog some day, but 2 labs is all I can have for now.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Today has been a bit odd as far as the weather is concerned. So far it has hailed 4 times and then the sun comes out. Its kinda cool!*

*Anyway I took some pictures of the hail and added a few more of the last of my crop. I only have one and 1/3 plants left out there. *

*Here are some pics. I had more of the hail but many of them were blurry. Even this one isn't in focus but its the best I could do in the hail.*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*I know. she's the size of my shepherd head also. Maybe smaller!!!!*
*Heeeheeee! *
*I've never had a wee one before but couldn't resist her. She's as cute as a button. *
*Spoiled rotten too BUT they ALL are...equally so.*


Chiceh said:


> Aaawwww, so cute . She is the size of my labs heads, lol. I want a small dog some day, but 2 labs is all I can have for now.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I know. she's the size of my shepherd head also. Maybe smaller!!!!*
> *Heeeheeee! *
> *I've never had a wee one before but couldn't resist her. She's as cute as a button. *
> *Spoiled rotten too BUT they ALL are...equally so.*


The small ones are the cutest in the clothing though. My guys look ridiculous in clothes.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*No! Not the big dogs. I agree they look ridiculous in clothes. I wouldn't dare dress up our shepherd. besides my hubby would have a fit. Both my little girls have coats and harness dresses but they are really cute!!!!!*
*My husband said that if he ever saw any type of garment on the shepherd that he would break every single one of my sewing machines. *

*Like I would wanna dress up our big dog. *



*Ok...maybe just for halloween. *


Chiceh said:


> The small ones are the cutest in the clothing though. My guys look ridiculous in clothes.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2007)

I really don't meqan to turn this into a cute dog thread....but I have to share this with you'all.....jasper and angie....sitting in a tree....k-i-s-s-i-n-g! hahahahaha


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Oh no...please, by all means, do!!!! I LOVE dogs and I really like the people who love their dogs.*
*Your two are just adorable. And WOW,...their colour couldn't have been a better match. Thats totally adorable. Nice pic and thanks for sharing that.  Love dogs...love 'em....*

*Is the smaller one a Lhasa Apso???*


tahoe58 said:


> I really don't meqan to turn this into a cute dog thread....but I have to share this with you'all.....jasper and angie....sitting in a tree....k-i-s-s-i-n-g! hahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2007)

yup...and a Marema...the bigger one. awesome...totally awesome. I had 6 at one time the Jasper, Buddy (a HUGE golden retriever as big as Japper - that's what my young son called him), Three (a German - Husky cross), Sally, Heidi and Snooker (all small Terrier crosses) - Angie came along after those three went to a better place at 14+ yrs (1999-2000)! Three also left us in 1998 - no sure what happened there - she had been running around all afternoon with the horses playing together with the foals, and then came and laydown on the deck, and .....well, expired!? She was like 12. The circle of life!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Losing them is like losing a very close family member. Its horrible.*
*Three couldn't have found a better way to go.*
*I can't talk about this. *


tahoe58 said:


> yup...and a Marema...the bigger one. awesome...totally awesome. I had 6 at one time the Jasper, Buddy (a HUGE golden retriever as big as Japper - that's what my young son called him), Three (a German - Husky cross), Sally, Heidi and Snooker (all small Terrier crosses) - Angie came along after those three went to a better place at 14+ yrs (1999-2000)! Three also left us in 1998 - no sure what happened there - she had been running around all afternoon with the horses playing together with the foals, and then came and laydown on the deck, and .....well, expired!? She was like 12. The circle of life!


----------



## Lacy (Oct 28, 2007)

*I LOVE dogs but I HATE that part. *


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Ok I am ready to back track and cacth up on this thread. I have finished harvesting all my out door grow and it is awesome.*

*I'll add pics and show and tell about the end.*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*On November 2nd first thing in the morning I woke up to this.....*

*(see pics below)*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Well I panicked when I went to let the dogs outside and saw that! I hadn't even looked out at the lawn to see that it was only frost.*

*I've put sprouts out in early April and have had heavy frost and they have been perfectly fine so i have no idea why I panicked. They just looked so pathetic. Well you saw the picks so.........*

*I chopped them down.*
*(see pics below)*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Well i chopped them down and within an hour after coming back from taking the dogs for a walk they looked as healthy as ever. i could have left them longer but so glad i didn't. we've had freezing rain and it hailed about 6 times now  winter has arrived for sure!!!!!!!*

*Here is what i learned from this outdoor growing experience:*

*1/ I will take notes of the exact date I plant the seeds and keep a journal as to when they flower etc. i didn't*
*2/ i will rotate my plants more often so that the sun gets on all sides of the plants and its branches...had a problem with some buds more done than others*
*3/ I will try and grow known strains for my area and zoning (all the plants I have ever grown have come from a friend and have been unknowns) makes it more difficult to know when they are ready etc*
*4/ I will have all the necessary intruments for harvesting*
*(a proper magnifying glass) I so want to add some of those 'sexy' bud porn pics.*
*5/ Even though I have this intrument I will still use my own common sense and judgement*
*NOTE: when i first started this post i was wondering what to do about buds being more ripe than others (this is where the rotating of plants comes in) I had a couple of plants, one in particular that I was really confused about as to when to harvest. the buds smelled awesome, sparkled in the sunshine and when I touched them, my fingers instantly stuck together VERY STICKY*
*The thing is the tops and sides looked done as far as the hairs but others just looked white but cloudy*

*some people suggested i cut off the finished parts,others suggested I cut down individual stems. well normally i would have cut the entire plant down since it would have been in a field somewhere but I didn't......*

*I cut down individual stems. In hindsight I would have cut "this' entire plant down because just the process of cutting off branches here and there put it into a dormant stage and the rest of the plant 'looked' great but I'm sure it regressed or something. It makes sense to me since they are basically in the dying stage already.*
*(just a thought)*



*I think there are so many variables to growing, especially outside, that it's almost unfair to ask someone to give you an answer as to when you should harvest*

*living in Ontario canada we had about 3 weeks of rain and it was difficult keeping these babies thriving PLUS, this in itself, made it a lot harder to determine when to cut them down*

*I also noticed a HUGE difference in growing plants indoors and growing them outdoors. i didn't have the same opportunity in the past to closely observe all these differences since I always planted on someone elses land (farmland etc)*

*The leaves do curl and look completely different in the last stages under lights whereas in this cold climate, it just doesn't happen.*
*there isn't as even lighting when growing outside as indoors you can manipulate the lights to where you want them, so the buds ripen evenly *
*i use miracle grow BUT I also transplant them to neutral potting soil with nothing added after 4 weeks of flowering*
*so that I can leach them or flush them properly PLUS I don't like the idea of having added nuts in my buds......*

*something I never really thought of before but I am an organic chick and want the most natural way there is*

*And lastly ....I won't freak about frost*
*that was really but the weather here is brutal so i don't regret it.*

*I now have some known seeds that i am planting probably tomorrow and this time I will start my grow journal when i start the seeds soooooooooooooooooooooo.......*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*The rewards!!!!!!!!!!*
*Life is grand!!!!!!!!*
*You people are the best!!!!*
*I love my buds!!!!!!!!!*

*So thank you ALL. I would so much like to share my buds with you. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2007)

go get stoned.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah Lacy...what the MAN said! enjoy...you deserve it! 


fdd2blk said:


> go get stoned.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Well...yeah!!!!*
*Thanks fdd for all your imput!*


fdd2blk said:


> go get stoned.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*thanks Tahoe*


tahoe58 said:


> yeah Lacy...what the MAN said! enjoy...you deserve it!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Stay tuned! After the commercial break....*
*'Lacy's Indoor grow!' *
*Sorry but I couldn't resist!*

*The END!!! (with pics)*


----------



## bongspit (Nov 9, 2007)

I love snow, it never snows here anymore....


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*I love the snow also. In fact I love all the seasons: they're all so different and exciting.*


bongspit said:


> I love snow, it never snows here anymore....


----------



## bongspit (Nov 9, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I love the snow also. In fact I love all the seasons: they're all so different and exciting.*


in tennessee we do not have seasons anymore, just hot and hotter. we used to have several nice snows a year, it has not snowed here in like 7 years...


----------



## FaCultGen (Nov 19, 2007)

that is fantastic...you plan on smoking all that? lol you must be high all winter...and all next season.

you said you never picked them at the right time before...well you certenly did this time.

you should really do an indoor grow, the quality will amaze you.

great job,

Cult


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Thanks! i've done 5 indoor grows already and have some seedlings now. I think I have 13 or 14 or them.*
*I have enough bud to last me a VERY LONG TIME!!!!!*
*I don't even need to do this grow but its so fun and addictive. *


FaCultGen said:


> that is fantastic...you plan on smoking all that? lol you must be high all winter...and all next season.
> 
> you said you never picked them at the right time before...well you certenly did this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

done....................


----------

